# Fuel Injector issues....



## seaofprajna (Jul 21, 2004)

I need to change the 4th cylinder fuel injector in my car, is there anything I should know about doing this and is it possible for me to do it properly myself..? Also, I was trying to find a junkyard here where I could find the spare part in another car, however, there are no yards with my exact car, how do I find out the specs (pounds of pressure, etc) for the injector so that I could possibly see if it could be aqquired from another vehicle with the same injector? I have a 1996 nissan altima se automatic transmission 4 cylinder.... aaaackkkk help.... 
Much thanks.
Shaun


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just be careful you dont break the injector harness and use new o-rings. dont forget to coat the new o-rings with oil before you install them. also, be very careful you dont strip the injector cover screws, theyre usually VERY tight.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Make sure you relieve the fuel pressure or you might end up with fuel inside the cylinders.


----------

